# Need some help with thyroid issues...been working with dr for over a month



## bip1112 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism back in 2013. .75mg of Synthroid was working great. This summer I started to experience a lot of symptoms--honestly manic in nature but more towards hyperthyroid symptoms (hot, hair falling out, anxious, tired, eye twitch, sore, etc. etc.) I am a vegan ultramarathon runner (Just an FYI).

Got to the dr and did some bloodwork on 9/4/2016 . It showed:

Reverse T3 is 25.7 (H) (9.2-24.1)
Thyroglobulin Antibody is 0.0 (0.0-0.9)
TPOAb is 33 (High in range) (0-34)
T4, Free (Direct) is 1.86 (H) (0.82-1.77)
Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin is 55
TSH is 1.16 (0.450-4.5) 
Ferritin, Serum 21 (15-150)
Iron Bind.Cap.(TIBC) 365 (250-450)
UIBC 271 (131-425) 
Iron, Serum 94 (27-159) 
Iron Saturation 26 (15-55)

They claimed this was 'high normal' but I said I didn't think so...I had requested FT3 at the time and I was told no. I requested it again and they did TT3 by mistake (awesome). So more bloodwork on 9/16 showed:

Triiodothyronine (T3) 112 (71-180) 
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy 42.1 (30.0-100.0)

...Tested negative for Epstein Barr, other vitamins I did were decent. I again requested FT3, and finally got it. On 9/26/2016 my results:

FT3 2.9 (2.0-4.4)

My dr's rec was that I had gone slightly hyperthyroid so we lowered my Synthroid from .75mg to .625mg--I have been on this for a week now. My concern is that based on my results I'm not converting to FT3 well. My dr disagrees. She is willing to prescribe a low dose of cytomel, but thinks it will make me hyperthryoid. My questions are:

1) Do I just need to start over with labs all from the same day? I also took synthroid the morning of all three labs.
2) Do I take the Cytomel prescription even though dr thinks it is unnecessary?

Any help would be much appreciated as I'm pretty fed up but also very nervous to start playing around with medicines. It should be noted that my dr also did not catch that my ferritin and Vitamin D were very low as they were 'in range'. I have started taking supplements since then, and they are:

--Iron
--Vitamin D
--B-12
--Vitamin E
--Selenium
--Evening Primrose Oil

Okay--let me know what other information would be helpful! And let me know what thoughts you have...


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

Your FT3 is fairly low in comparison with your FT4 so maybe you're not converting well. Personally, I would try the Cytomel. I currently take 88 mcg of levothyroxine plus 15 mcg of Cytomel (5 mcg three times a day). I am still working on increasing Cytomel because of a few lingering symptoms.


----------

